# Types of Bands



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I had some suggest to me to use old tires for bands from my Bicycle has anyone ever done this as far as experimenting.
Cutting them into strips also tapering them. Your Thoughts are welcome and Ideas have you done this ??


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

You wont be happy, they used to do it back in the day when inner tubes were gum rubber, they aren't the same animal anymore...I've never heard of one person that was happy with the results


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info . Guess I will order bands or raw rubber to make n my own . 
Any suggestions on best place to find supplies tube or flat band stuff .. 
Scrambler 84


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

get in contact with bill herriman he sells latex band sets look on slingshot supplies under the vender forum and flat band miller sells gom linatex and latex and bunny buster tom nelson


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Scrambler,
you have a few choices as far as band set-ups go, myself and Bill Herriman ( a fellow Texan of yours) sell flat band sets,tubes you can get through Trumark ( the RRT's are a favorite, and cube ( square rubber) can be had through Hoganscastings. Hope it helps! Flatband


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for info on bands . Also will post photos of slingshots and progress 
The wheels in my head turning would say marbles but who wants to waste good ammo 
LOL . Be in touch later Scrambler 84


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks guys! -- Tex


----------

